# My frog room



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Just wanted to share some recent pics of my frog room. I recently finished a few tanks that tied everything up, and **almost** makes it complete :wink: 


























These are some of the most recently completed tanks:
2-20L Verts. The one on the right is the newest.








4-15H Verts


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

im in awe, (sp.) that is amazing. What do you have in there frog wise? The plants, especially the broms, seem to be doing amazing. Great job :shock:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Everything looks awesome Oz. Really good layouts and its all so clean. Your broms look great too! Nice work on keeping them all colored up and everything. I'm very impressed with all of it.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I am very happy with how the 12K T5 fixtures keep the colors in the broms. Of course - the ones that I was keeping outside until the vivs were complete have the best color. I do have some broms that are closest to the lights that are showing spectacular reds even though they haven't seen natural light in over a year.

Fitzy - the list of species I work with is in my profile.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Wish I had that kind of space, looks great. What kind of fixtures are those?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The fixtures are all T5HO.

The room isn't that big. It is an odd-shaped room in our apartment. It works well because it is long (15') - but is very narrow (7'). If we pull out the futon - it practically touches the frog tanks :shock:


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sorry, who did you say had high bid? What ever it was I will double it!! :lol: :lol: 

That is one awesome set up. This is what we all see in our dreams of a perfect frog room.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 13, 2006)

The room looks awesome. Do you automatically mist the tanks or manually? Are there drains for the tanks?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW Oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You really added a lot since I was out to see you. I may have to plan another "field trip"


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nobody likes a show off, just kidding  Beautiful setup. John


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Gary - Yeah - there are several new tanks since you stopped by over the winter - but a lot of it has to just do with everything being moved around so it looks cleaner. Several of those new tanks are also empty - getting established for "wish list frogs"

The tanks are all hand misted and hand-drained. I have thought about adding a misting system - but if I have to hand mist - regardless of how busy each day is - I have to make a point to mist the frogs and check each tank. Someday I will have a fully plumbed frog room for misting and drainage.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

*OK EVERYONE, Saturday, July 29th is open house at Oz's apartment to debut his Frog Room!!!* :lol: 

Cocktale hour starts at 7:00 pm. Stop by and DROOL over this AWESOME set-up!


Real nice guy!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Enlighted Rogue said:


> Nobody likes a show off, just kidding  Beautiful setup. John


Since no one else around here appreciates it (ahem, my wonderful wife) - I have to share it with people that do.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Where do you get lighting fixtures like that?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Ebay. They are generally used for lighting aquariums. They put off very little heat (much less than PCs). They do cost more than the standard T-12 fixtures and bulbs, but the color and effect of the bulbs is well worth it.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Alright. I found some. Do you use the moonlight and everything?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very Nice Setup Oz !!!

I luv that "clean" , "Uniformed" look ya got there!


Todd


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Oz, your setup is phenomenal. I love the clean look, and the great tank setups! Can I see a link to the lights you use? Thanks!

Jordan


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Super cool!

We all want to know about the lights! Do you have a brand name?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Oz, that's a sweet setup mate. And I agree we need to share these with people who apreciate them instead of those that say "oh that nice dear" with a funny look on thier face.

Hand misting keeps you in touch with the frogs each and every day I love it.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Jordan B said:


> Can I see a link to the lights you use?


Here is a link to the lights that I use:

T5HO Fixture

I use a mixture of 2 brands - Jebo Odyssea and Catfish Lighting. They both look exactly the same, but Catfish Lighting offers a 1 year warranty. 

I don't use any moonlights gturmindright.



Dartman said:


> Saturday, July 29th is open house at Oz's apartment to debut his Frog Room!!!


I'd be more than happy to have people over (maybe not this weekend though  ). But no regional group is all that close. I posted in the Regional Group announcement section to gauge interest in an upstate/central NY and PA club - but I didn't get much response.

Paul - you hit the nail on the head with the misting. Yes, it would be easier to get a misting system - but then you start to lose some of the enjoyment.

Thanks again for all the comments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

i just purchased a catfish lighting light off ebay from the same seller, I think your the one who referred me actually. Anyways, I definately recommend them great light!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

rozdaboff said:


> I'd be more than happy to have people over (maybe not this weekend though  ). But no regional group is all that close. I posted in the Regional Group announcement section to gauge interest in an upstate/central NY and PA club - but I didn't get much response.
> 
> .


How far are you from Albany?


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*v*

very nice! i used these pics to show my wife what i am planning. she wasn't too thrilled lol! oh well- 
i like the look of all the fca fronts. i'm going to do 4 verts, and was going to make the fronts. i think i might buy some from them since they look so clean. thanks alot for sharing!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

*GREASER* said:


> How far are you from Albany?


Less than 3 hours. It's pretty much a straight shot. I drive out to Albany occasionally to see my brother.



hoyta said:


> i like the look of all the fca fronts. i'm going to do 4 verts, and was going to make the fronts. i think i might buy some from them since they look so clean.


As you can tell, I really like Paul's inserts. They are very clean and give everything a uniform look.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Oz,

Thanks for the brands on the lights. Wow, I've never heard of Catfish.

I'm also interested in your experiences with the side brackets that hold the lights up over the tank (on your top shelves). I'd really like to use these on my 20L. But a friend of a friend had a lot of problems with stability and ended up having to superglue them to the light fixtures. I'm wondering if some brands are better? (Hers is a Coralife system.)


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The light stands are very stable. They are quite a pain to get on at first - but the light won't come off the legs once it is on. The legs themselves just sit on top of the tanks - they aren't secured by anything. This fine for the tops of the verts, as I don't need to gain access to anything up there. But - for the top of a 20 - they would probably get on my nerves. For the tanks that have these fixtures on them on my lower shelves that have top access, I just zip tie the light to the bottom of the shelf above it.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks, Oz. That usability issue is one thing I was afraid of. I'm not quite at the rack stage yet (far from it!).

Glad to know they're stable, anyway. Is it snapping them into or onto the light itself that is difficult? Once they're on, are they on for good?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The legs fit over a channel that is built into the housing. The legs always seem like they are a hair too small - so the process of getting them on the channel is a pain. But once they are on - it just takes a little pressure to move them left and right to fit the tank edges.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks again!

Great use for a weird room. (I used to live in Ithaca and remember very well the way big old houses were carved up capriciously into apartments of sometimes odd dimensions!)

BTW, can you keep your flies, etc., in there too?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah - this is an old house that has been divided into two apartments. This room was actually a connection to the stairs that go upstairs - but that have been boarded over.

I could keep flies in the room - but to cut down on smell - and the fact that it is still a spare BR when family comes - I keep all the cultures in the basement.


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

where do you get the fca covers from


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

From First Class Aquatics. They are one of the sponsors.


----------

